# tool you wish you had ....



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Well everyone seems to have a wish list list for tools .. whats on the top of your list?

I just bought a cheapo drywall lift and a Dewalt rotarty cut out tool.

so now my list tops out with a right angle drill ( really would like a joist and stud drill ). I need to drill one hole at the top of a studwall for some wiring, but not willing to spend the $$ for the drill right now since I bought the aforementioned items ...


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i soooo want a self leveling rotary laser level, sooooo nice to have.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have two trailers and shop full of tools and have never even heard of a Rotary cut out tool.
Are you talking about a right angle grinder?
I have two differant styles of right angle drills and almost never use them.
A silver and Deming drill bit or just a cheap paddle bit in a reguler drill will make all the holes in studs you want and can be used for hundreds of other jobs.
If your looking to spend money on some tools buy a good Random orbital sander (Porta Cable makes a good one), a Rockwell Multi Tool, a set of 18 volt cordless tools (check out CPO.com for some great deals on brand named tools) a 12" compound mitre saw, Hitichi makes a great one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Roto Zip---drywall tool the Mexican hangers call them a router--as many of them used to use trim routers to cut the drywall--

My wish list?---A 20" surface planer---


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

yep, I try not to refer to a product by a brand name if its not the actual brand name .. ie ... a sawzall is a reciprocating saw, but a reciprocating saw is not necessarily a sawzall.

I've a HF compund sliding saw, but if I had the $$ I would definately get a hitachi .. I have some hitachi 18v cordless tools, the 3.0 drill driver and impact driver (KC18DDL kit?) and impact wrench.

I've got a lot of cheap HF tools, but most of them were intended for light use. anything expected to get heavy use or anything HF I replace, I spend a little more $$ on.

I just need the right angle as there is limited room above the stud I need to drill. I'll figure something out by the time I get to that portion of the project.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got a small angle drill---it doesn't see much use---but when you need it --well it's nice to have--


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Table saw, drill press, heavy saw horses with tons of clamps for cutting things like plywood. Basically, an actual proper work area... my tools are literally just all over the place, every time I want to do something it takes me an hour just to gather everything. 

Overall I just want a better setup. I need more money and have lot of other more pressing projects to do though.... I have a garage which I want to convert to a shop and that will be my work area and I'll have a good setup. Can't wait to get to the point of being able to start on that. I'd like to then get more into wood working.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the bosch axial glide mitre saw in a 10 " version. the baby bosch table saw. festool track saw. festool portable power plane


----------



## frascati (Nov 5, 2009)

Someday I'll own a decent quality metal lathe. Never had a good enough excuse to spring for one. That's why it's always remained a "wish". But anyone who has a reasonably stocked home workshop knows the axiom that applies there. I went crazy and splurged on a 2200 dollar tig welder about eight years ago. I always "dreamed" of owning one but never could justify it. Now I just couldn't live without it. It opens up your imagination to sooooo many alternative and far better methods of fabricating projects and making repairs to equipment, automobiles, motorcycles, etc. A nice lathe would be the same story. 



> heavy saw horses with tons of clamps for cutting things like plywood.












I drew these up and posted the 3d downloadable plans at Google Sketchup Warehouse. And then I built them. I intended them to be 'knockdown' but they weren't as easy to breakdown as I designed them to be so they stay together. But they're *extremely *rigid and sturdy for their weight, have a nice lip all along the top rail for clamps, and are made out of easily available and cheap 2x4, 2x6, and 2x12 pine lumber. One more thing I can't believe I lived without for so long.

I'd also love the Festool track saw, or equivalent. Actually I'd really like to get off my but and DIY a decent one out of scrapyard aluminum extrusion and some sort of rail bearings to attach any circular saw to.


----------



## builttolast (Feb 9, 2012)

Wish list TOP 3 in order

New Roofing and framing guns w/compressor (Mine are ok, but I want the new hitatchis to replace my bosch ones)
Sliding DeWalt Compound miter saw 10 or 12"
New 7 1/4 Worm Drive from Milwaukee 

Why? Because I want them.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

My wishlist for a tool is simple.
A tape measure that stays locked, resists kinking and has a straight standout of 15' both rightside and upside down.
Why doesn't anyone make a decent tape measure.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

builttolast said:


> Wish list TOP 3 in order
> 
> New Roofing and framing guns w/compressor (Mine are ok, but I want the new hitatchis to replace my bosch ones)
> Sliding DeWalt Compound miter saw 10 or 12"
> ...



out of curiosity whats wrong with the bosch nailers? not very durable? i have 2 of their 18 gauge guns and they've been problematic... seems that they still have yet to put out the 2nd generation of them which has solved any problems.. this is also true of their framing gun. 90% of bosch tools are great but occasionally they put out a bad design... they still lead the market on table saws, mitre saws and routers


----------



## JoeCanning (Feb 11, 2012)

Bosch and Makita are both guilty of not enough field testing, on their pneumatic tools in my opinion. Compressors well makita did their homework there and have some great one's. Although i do believe they are made by Rol-Air. As for my list, it's quite short at the moment. I just want the Makita hypoid mag saw. Not a word Kirk!


----------



## builttolast (Feb 9, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> out of curiosity whats wrong with the bosch nailers? not very durable? i have 2 of their 18 gauge guns and they've been problematic... seems that they still have yet to put out the 2nd generation of them which has solved any problems.. this is also true of their framing gun. 90% of bosch tools are great but occasionally they put out a bad design... they still lead the market on table saws, mitre saws and routers


They just do NOT preform the way I would like. Jams more and isnt quite as comfortable. I used the hitatchis on a roofing and framing job a while back with another guy I occasionally do work for/with and fell in love with them. More comfortable, more reliable and they just seem like a better quality gun.


----------



## s-one (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not a tool guy but do have a few stuff given to me from my Pops. Last month I spent half a day trying to hack a tree down limb by limb with manual saw.. saying to myself I need a friggin chainsaw. But it would be a waste since I wouldn't use it much after the one tree. So by chance I asked my neighbor if he had a chainsaw and he brought me over a reciprocating saw. I've never used or heard of such a tool (Like I said, not a tool guy) and next thing you know I had that tree all cut up within an hour. THAT my friends will be my future tool purchase.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

s-one said:


> I'm not a tool guy but do have a few stuff given to me from my Pops. Last month I spent half a day trying to hack a tree down limb by limb with manual saw.. saying to myself I need a friggin chainsaw. But it would be a waste since I wouldn't use it much after the one tree. So by chance I asked my neighbor if he had a chainsaw and he brought me over a reciprocating saw. I've never used or heard of such a tool (Like I said, not a tool guy) and next thing you know I had that tree all cut up within an hour. THAT my friends will be my future tool purchase.


Yep those saws are awesome. Last year I had to cut a bunch of branches and trees and was debating on if I should buy a chainsaw. Ended up going with the reciprocating saw. It has many uses.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I want a floor sanding outfit, sick of renting.:thumbsup:

By the way, my dad is selling his Oliver lathe for the person looking for a good lathe.

I forgot, I need an enclosed trailer to carry my tools....


----------



## diyexpert (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd really like De Walt cordless drill, my old one just packed up.And an angle grinder with speed adjustments please


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

bbo said:


> Well everyone seems to have a wish list list for tools .. whats on the top of your list?
> 
> I just bought a cheapo drywall lift and a Dewalt rotarty cut out tool.
> 
> so now my list tops out with a right angle drill ( really would like a joist and stud drill ). I need to drill one hole at the top of a studwall for some wiring, but not willing to spend the $$ for the drill right now since I bought the aforementioned items ...


For 1 hole Lowes has an adapter that fits on a regular drill and makes it a right angle drill $25:whistling2:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I could really use a backhoe.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I want a #7 or #8 Stanley hand plane, also a draw knife, well since I am wishing, I could use a router plane also.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i want a robot that does everything for me while i sit on a lawn chair with a beer in my hand.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

does the robot bring you another beer when its done.. if so sign me up for one also


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

*Tool I Wish I Had...*

The tool I wish I had, more than any other, is Floor Space! How cool would it be to be able to spread out & work comfortably?

Since I'm dreaming, I'd add heat to the shop, too.
Someday!
Paul

PS: A little off-topic, but...
I was reading, above, about Bosch tools. I used to be a "Bosch Is The Ultimate" guy- for years & years. My ancient Bosch tools were made in Germany. The last two I bought (table saw & 12" compound mitre saw) were made in China. Does that make them bad? I don't necessarily think so. 

The mitre (miter?) saw is fantastic & the table saw is pretty good, after lots of tweaking. One thing I can not fix is that the table is out-of-square. The actual slab is a parallelogram by a small amount. This slight goofiness makes it hard to slide the extension. No big deal. I also replaced tons of fasteners which stripped and/or broke over the years. Cheap steel I suppose. All in all, I would probably not buy it again. 

But... I was at a brother's house & saw his Ryobi 12" miter saw that looked just like my Bosch. I was curious & started looking up part numbers for various pieces. Same items through & through. I asked at the local Bosch repair shop when I was there for a (yet another) table saw part. The counterperson said the parts are, indeed, the same. Both were built by the same company- TTI of China. They own Ryobi, Milwaukee, AEG, Homelite, Hover & some others. I understood him to say they don't own Bosch, just sub contract.

So what? My brother paid more than $100.00 less for his Ryobi branded mitre saw than I did for my Bosch brand name. Oh well. It's still a very good saw.

Just my thoughts!
Paul


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I'm all set for tools, but I wish I had an apprentice that had the following qualities:
Shows up on time.
Shows up everyday.
Works hard when I'm not there.
Doesn't look like an excon/biker/rock groupie.
Doesn't treat my fininsh tools like sledge hammers.
Has a desire to learn the craft and is not working just to buy side pipes for his Z28.
Isn't afraid of hieghts, bees, mice, heat, cold, bending down, lifting things, sweating, getting dirty,.........

Whew! I feel better now. I needed that rant! Anybody want a job?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Davejss said:


> I'm all set for tools, but I wish I had an apprentice that had the following qualities:
> Shows up on time.
> Shows up everyday.
> Works hard when I'm not there.
> ...


Man, you must have hired some of the ole boys who use to work for me.:yes:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd like a really REALLY big air compressor. That would open up a huge amount of possibilities. Unfortunately, space is at a premium for a while, so no dice. 

After that, I'd get a tire machine and an old cheap balancer. I could save a ton of money on my own stuff (like the $60 I paid the other day to have my studs mounted), and do side work for other people. 

Then, a lift. Because jacking is so 1970s.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i can scratch off a tool off my list today. i bought the ridgid portable jobsite table saw. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/portable-table-saw-150-10-inch/906110 
i was going to my the one with stand but it would take up alot more space, i only have so much room working out of my work van. if i need to do some really nice work theres always the big stationary table saw at the shop. i chose this one over the bosch and the dewalt cause it can rip up to 24" wide, it has wheels and a pull handle plus the life time warranty.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I want to add an additional tool storage rack.
This one to have 24" deep shelves
My existing *wire rack* has 18" shelves

A new LOWE'S *24" Rack* has 5000 lb rating but LOWE'S reviews scoff at that rating because the the supplied 3/8" particle board shelves will not hold anything even moderately heavy. My Plan would be to replace the 3/8" shelves with at least ¾” MDF shelves.
I am estimating that will raise the LOWE'S list price of ~ $92 by about $40
Both units have adjustable height between shelves.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

i'd love to get a big flammable chemical storage cabinet, but those things are pricey.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is what I wish/would like to someday have (and learn to use) . . .


*Little Machine Shop HiTorque 8.5x16 Bench Lathe* 










and


*Grizzly G0704 Drill/Mill*












:tank:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

A lathe


----------

